# Does anyone know how to or know somebody that can build an arcade machine?



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Fishing forum might not be the best place to ask, but I'm looking for anybody that knows how to build a multicade arcade...nothing crazy, just a few games...nba jam, nfl blitz, street fighter, mortal kombat, golden tee golf, pacman. I see them online but they have like a thousand other games on them and cost a fortune. Trying to get one put together for my man cave.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I believe there is or was a coin op guy on here but, I cant remember his name


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is his latest post:

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/real-casino-slot-machine-blazing-7s-905040


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Coin op repair man

Beat like a drum by 3 min....


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Awesome, thanks guys. I'll give him a shout and see what he says.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll PM you his creds


----------

